# Changeing trade



## Mystix (24 Jul 2004)

I just finished my BMQ, when't into it knowing nothing about the army, or what any of the trades did. So I ended up in the Infantry, after learning a lot more I would be more interested in some of the other trades. How does one go about changing there trade, and is it a long/hard process.

   Thanks.


----------



## NavyGrunt (24 Jul 2004)

reg or reserve?


----------



## winchable (24 Jul 2004)

Firstly make SURE you are 150%(all arguments of percentage aside) sure that you want to change trades.

Submit a memo up your food (er..command) chain. Stating your reasons (briefly) for wishing   a change and which trade you want to go to.
You'll probably have an interview at first with the officer in charge of you, then prepare to wait...and wait...and wait.
That should get you started.

Speaking from experience you'll probably wait as long to change trades as it took you to get in (I did an environment and trade transfer though so it was doubly difficult) And with my own experience concerned, you'll find that people are generally accepting of the idea. They'd rather you're off contributing in another trade and adding to the overall strength of the forces, than either discharging or not performing to your full potential in your current trade.

Good luck, and with some perseverance you should get through if you're sure about your decision.


----------



## Mystix (24 Jul 2004)

reserve, the only reason really is i didn't know what i wanted to do when i joined, so i just joined the most popular one, figured once i learned more i would be able to change to that trade.


----------



## NavyGrunt (24 Jul 2004)

With the reserves- its a memo and wait, and you'll get a chance to remuster according to trade 'needs'.

Is the infantry so bad? ;D


----------



## winchable (24 Jul 2004)

It's not that hard really, it's just a very long wait in the reserves.


----------



## dr.no (24 Jul 2004)

his is somewhat of a relief for me because I want to go into medicine for university (and for a career) and I only figured out that there was a local medical division after I joined infantry.
So, to clarify, I would be able to go through BMQ under one trade and then change my trade after that before further training?


----------



## combat_medic (26 Jul 2004)

If you have not been sworn in yet, then you should consider requesting the new trade NOW. To go from infantry to medic requires a higher score on the aptitude test, although the physical/medic requirements are not as strenuous. If you're sworn in already, you will probably have to re-write the test in addition to doing another interview with the PSO (personnel selection officer). If you're already in and have started training, then you are occupying a position from your unit. If, after the completion of your BMQ you mention a remuster, they will probably not be too pleased as they will have just wasted one of their BMQ positions on you when you KNEW you had no intention of staying, and as such will probably be more reluctant to process your remuster quickly. So, if you're not sworn in yet, go for the new trade right away. If you are sworn in, get the paperwork started well before you do your BMQ. It will probably save you a lot of time and heartache in the long run.


----------



## Loadmaster (13 Mar 2005)

My CT took almost 4 years from start to finish. One word of advice is that when you go to see the BPSO, do not knock the trade that you are currently in (It does not look good on you) and learn as much about the trade that you are interested in moving to. This I know from a couple guys that tried a CT last year and there files stopped after the BPSO meeting.


----------



## kincanucks (13 Mar 2005)

_and learn as much about the trade that you are interested in _ 

Nice piece of advice when you are joining the CF too and maybe then you wouldn't need to CT later on.


----------



## eugene1213 (4 May 2013)

here is the thing. My local unit is Amoured Reconnaissance regiment. Which trade does it fit in in the RF? If I want to CT what is the relevant trade that I can sign in without changing my subject.
Thank you.


----------



## MikeL (4 May 2013)

eugene1213

If you wish to stay Armour(provided you get accepted into the PRes Armour unit),  you would transfer to the Reg Force as a Armoured Crewman/Soldier MOSID 00005(which I believe is also the same for Reserve Armour). In the Armoured world; Recce and Tankers both fall under one MOSID/Trade.


All of this can be easily found on the Recruiting website www.forces.gc.ca

www.forces.ca/en/job/armouredsoldier-1


----------



## eugene1213 (4 May 2013)

Great!Thanks for the direction!


			
				-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> eugene1213
> 
> If you wish to stay Armour(provided you get accepted into the PRes Armour unit),  you would transfer to the Reg Force as a Armoured Crewman/Soldier MOSID 00005(which I believe is also the same for Reserve Armour). There aren't different trades for Armour Recce or Tankers, they both fall under one.
> 
> ...


----------

